# RHB top sellers for 2007



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 28, 2008)

This was very nice to see. Durham on Isaiah 53 snag'd the best seller spot at RHB for 2007. 
Reformation Heritage "Book Talk": RHB's Bestsellers in 2007


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 28, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> This was very nice to see. Durham on Isaiah 53 snag'd the best seller spot at RHB for 2007.
> Reformation Heritage "Book Talk": RHB's Bestsellers in 2007



Excellent! Great work, Chris.

BTW, they moved number one down and onto another page:

Reformation Heritage "Book Talk": RHB's Bestsellers in 2007


----------



## Ivan (Mar 28, 2008)

Reformation Heritage is awesome!


----------



## Casey (Mar 28, 2008)

For such a gargantuan, intimidating hardback, Durham is doing pretty good! He's not difficult to read, that's for sure (must be that editing work).  I've profited from it, and I haven't even finished it yet . . .


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 28, 2008)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> For such a gargantuan, intimidating hardback, Durham is doing pretty good! He's not difficult to read, that's for sure (must be that editing work).  I've profited from it, and I haven't even finished it yet . . .


Yes; RHB very much liked the book and has really publicized and pushed it.

P.S. As to editing, I assure you the reading of Durham is not as long term of a project as the editing of it was!


----------



## Casey (Mar 28, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Yes; RHB very much liked the book and has really publicized and pushed it.


That's great they can help support you in your labors!


> P.S. As to editing, I assure you the reading of Durham is not as long term of a project as the editing of it was!


You must know Durham like the back of your hand. Good stuff.


----------



## Casey (Mar 28, 2008)

p.s., Chris, are you working on anything now that we ought to be saving our pennies for?


----------



## Hippo (Mar 28, 2008)

I love RHB.

It should be noted that they offer really cheap shipping to Europe, a straight 25% with $10 minimum. This is cheaper than Christianbook.com (35%) and much cheaper than the exhorbitant costs of the shipping methods of SGCB and other niche vendors (50% plus).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 28, 2008)

Congratulations Chris.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 28, 2008)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> p.s., Chris, are you working on anything now that we ought to be saving our pennies for?


Yes; Lord willing.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 28, 2008)

Gotta love Durham... nothing like a good Covenanter! 

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 28, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> StaunchPresbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > p.s., Chris, are you working on anything now that we ought to be saving our pennies for?
> ...



Any chance of something by Rutherford?


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 28, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > StaunchPresbyterian said:
> ...


Rutherford is difficult; but if the Lord spares and I am still publishing after I get through what is on my plate at the moment, I won't rule it out. But plans change and different paths pop up. I would not have imagined several years ago that I would involve myself with any kind of critical text work with the Westminster Standards or transcribe surviving manuscripts. I want to publish my finalized transcriptions of the two Larger Catechism MS, and have worked the most on that the last several months; but I need to get on with the next Confessional Presbyterian; that's the problem with a regular publication; I can shift deadlines only so much; not like most of my projects I can play with until I think they are done!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 28, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > StaunchPresbyterian said:
> ...



A readable version of LexRex would be lovely 

CT


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 28, 2008)

ChristianTrader said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > NaphtaliPress said:
> ...


If it's readable, is it still Rutherford?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 28, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



One thing that I learned from writing _A Conquered Kingdom_ was how to read difficult books like Lex Rex properly. Such works are not meant merely to be _read_, but they are meant to be _studied_. Spending a considerable amount of time reading, re-reading, thinking about, and writing out a quote really aids your understanding. However, not all of us have the time to do this, so the old books are not for everyone.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 28, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



In short, no. It's not meant to be easy-reading.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 28, 2008)

> so the old books are not for everyone.



Anyone who feels that the old books are not for them, may send the old books to me!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 28, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> > so the old books are not for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who feels that the old books are not for them, may send the old books to me!



How generous of you.


----------

